# Is 3.00 meg/sec good speed?



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

i am using tytool and getting 3.00 meg/sec is that good speed?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Extration speed is not allowable talk here. How about MRV transfer speed?


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

How do I check my MRV speed?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

How long does it take you to transfer a 1 hour show? Between my Dtivos with USB 2 wired adapters, it takes 7-10 minutes.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

If you used my enhancement script, type "speed" at bash prompt.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

Arcady said:


> How long does it take you to transfer a 1 hour show? Between my Dtivos with USB 2 wired adapters, it takes 7-10 minutes.


Tivo to computer 10mins for a 2 1hr shows


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

rbautch said:


> If you used my enhancement script, type "speed" at bash prompt.


out side of that?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

run the enhancement script


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> run the enhancement script


Funny


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Funny?
It's the answer...
I mean the script has a cool utility that gets installed called netperf.
Now if you want to manually install netperf on your Dtivos, knock yourself out. The script is MUCH easier to install IMHO.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

lee espinoza said:


> Tivo to computer 10mins for a 2 1hr shows


That's acceptable speed.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> Funny?
> It's the answer...
> I mean the script has a cool utility that gets installed called netperf.
> Now if you want to manually install netperf on your Dtivos, knock yourself out. The script is MUCH easier to install IMHO.


I have toooooo many custom hacks (mfs_ftp endpadplus tytool ect.) I am sacred that the script my F*ck up those hacks.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

nice language...


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> nice language...


LOL   I am 18 what do you want from me


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

to realize not everyone who reads here is...


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> to realize not everyone who reads here is...


WoW  I did not know that people would get that mad just because I will not use there script


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

not mad at you about that. and it's not my script.
Not mad at you at all in fact.
Sometimes I just wonder why people have to do the whole three letters and and asterisk thing to spell out a cuss word that the forum would censor anyway.


----------

